# Motorcycle/ATV/Snowmobile/Scooter Mechanic wanted



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking for an entry level mechanic that knows "basic" skills like cleaning a carburetor. I Dont want to have to babysit to much. Job pays minumum wage until you are able to work on your own with minimal questions. PM me with why I should hire you and your experience.


----------

